
Show HN: If you wear your resume will you get a job faster? - titusblair
https://wearableresume.com/
======
maxscam
Yes and you can also make some money by tatooing a logo on yoyr forehead.

------
m0dE
id much rather wear a shirt that had the full resume printed on the shirt than
QR code

